# Gunsmith sub forum



## bacon6 (Mar 15, 2016)

How about starting a sub forum listing gunsmiths and their locations, phone numbers and possibly a ranking


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 15, 2016)

Might make a good sticky.


----------



## Shug (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd follow it


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 16, 2016)

We used to do that around here, then folks started posting their complaints about individual 'smiths.  Then somewhere else in "this great nation" someone (or company) sued a website where an individual posted a negative review.  The website/forum lost that legal battle and had to pay out $$.

Not long after, the list of "recommend a gunsmith" that we had here went away.

That's how I remember it, maybe one of the Mods will chime in and correct me if my memory has gone astray


----------

